# اللهجة المصرية: استنصاد/ استقصاد



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

في مسرحية مدرسة المشاغبين قال سعيد صالح للمدرسة " ده استنصاد " مامعنى هذه الكلمة ؟


----------



## akhooha

أظن أن كلمة "استنصاد" تعني "مضايقة" أو "إزعاج"٠​


----------



## Bakr

في مقطع للمسرحية بعنوان "المنطق":ـ



> ـ ايش معنى أنا دونا عن العالم اللي قاعدة دي؟
> ـ بالدور يا ابني، بالدور
> ـ لا،لا، استنصاد
> ـ استنصاد؟ ايوه، هو استنصاد!ـ



يظهرأنه ينطق كلمة "استقصاد" بشكل غير صحيح، بمعنى استهداف أو قصد، أي أن الأستاذة 
تستهدفه هو دون الآخرين...ـ


----------

